# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  لباس روز کنکور

## imaginedragon

سلام ی سوالی داشتم 
من ميخام برا کنکور تی شرت بپوشم چون هوا گرمه ... مشکلی که نداره ?!? نگن باید آستین بلند باشه و این چيزا 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام ی سوالی داشتم 
> من ميخام برا کنکور تی شرت بپوشم چون هوا گرمه ... مشکلی که نداره ?!? نگن باید آستین بلند باشه و این چيزا 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


منم همین مشکل رو دارم ولی به نظرم آستین بلند بهتر باشه چون با آستین کوتاه به صندلی تکیه بدی دستت بعد از مدتی درد میگیره ...

----------


## king of konkur

آستین بلند حتمن بپوشید
اگه جلو کولر باشه صندلیتون بدبخت میشید.4 ساعت جلوی کولر روی دور تند :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## reza_m.d.d

من که با تیشرت میرم

شما هم اگه خواستی با تیشرت برو ، مشکل قانونی نداره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام ی سوالی داشتم 
> من ميخام برا کنکور تی شرت بپوشم چون هوا گرمه ... مشکلی که نداره ?!? نگن باید آستین بلند باشه و این چيزا 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


مگه میخوای بری حوزه علمیه؟؟؟؟
راحت بپوش باو

----------


## rezagmi

> آستین بلند حتمن بپوشید
> اگه جلو کولر باشه صندلیتون بدبخت میشید.4 ساعت جلوی کولر روی دور تند


من باشم اعتراض میکنم یا مسیر کولر رو عوض کنید یا جای من رو :Yahoo (83):

----------


## amin278

یه گرمکن ورزشی نازک بپوشید و زیر استین کوتاه با توجه به شرایط سر جلسه تصمیم بگیرید که درش بیارید یا درش نیارید!

----------


## _7challenger6_

*مگه قراره برید المپیک .فقط مونده سوال بپرسید با پای چپ وارد بشم یا با پای راست؟ 
پسرا تیشرت آستین کوتاه با دمپایی 
دخترا پوشش اسلامی 
*

----------


## Amin-jh

اگه میخواید با تیشرت برید 
همه با تیشرت برن 
دخترا هم با تیشرت برن  :Yahoo (20): 
خلاصه میگم هماهنگ باشید دودستگی نشه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amin-jh


اگه میخواید با تیشرت برید 
همه با تیشرت بیان 
دخترا هم با تیشرت بیان 
خلاصه میگم هماهنگ باشید دودستگی نشه



دخترا با تیشرت بیان مراقبا با چی بیان*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _7challenger6_





دخترا با تیشرت بیان مراقبا با چی بیان


عینک دودی
.
.
.تی شرت  یا کت یا پیراهن و...زیاد مهم نیست
.
.حتما با یه شلوار راحتی ورزشی برید که راحت باشید و  تمام تمرکز روی آزمون باشه*

----------


## Amin-jh

> *
> دخترا با تیشرت بیان مراقبا با چی بیان*


با اینا 
 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## saj8jad

> اگه میخواید با تیشرت برید 
> همه با تیشرت برن 
> دخترا هم با تیشرت برن 
> خلاصه میگم هماهنگ باشید دودستگی نشه


الان این وسط نگرانی که دودستگی و ناهماهنگی ایجاد نشه؟!  :Yahoo (4):  

یعنی دغدغه متعالیت تو حلق خدایی  :Yahoo (4):  میفهمی حلق خدایی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amin-jh


با اینا 



باشه تو هم با این برو سر جلسهچیزی که عوض داره گله نداره*

----------


## reza__sh

یعنی فقط کم مونده تاپیک بزنید که آب میوه و کیک رو سر جلسه بخوریم یا بزاریم بعد از کنکور :Y (551):

----------


## saj8jad

> با اینا فایل پیوست 57272





> *
> 
> 
> باشه تو هم با این برو سر جلسهفایل پیوست 57273چیزی که عوض داره گله نداره*


بس کنید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

پیراهن آستین بلند، ترجیحاً یقه آخوندی  :Yahoo (21): 
مستحبه با وضو بریم  :Yahoo (21): 
و در آخر، خواهرم! حجابتو رعایت کن  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lawyer

*کافیه شلوارتو کردی کنی فقط
یه آرامشی بهت میده که همه سوالاتو جواب میدی*

----------


## laleh74

همه چی به کنار.هیچوقت با کتونی نرید :Yahoo (21): فقط دمپایی... سر جلسه هم دمپایی رو دربیارین..به پاهاتون اکسیژن میخوره زنده میشین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maximus

فقط بعد کنکورتون بگیرید بخاببد که خیلی مچسبه 
زندگیتون ریستارت میشه و به روال عادی برمیگرده :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Milad98

*نه تی شرت هیچ مشکلی نداره*

----------


## maryam23

راحت بپوشید من با تاپ میرم سر جلسه

----------


## mehdi69460

> راحت بپوشید من با تاپ میرم سر جلسه


دختر اگه هنرمند باشه با شلوار کردی هم میتونه خیلی کارا بکنه ساپورت و تاب بهانه ست

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## DR.MAM

بنده خودم با یه زیر شلواری و یه تی شرت و دمپایی میرم سر جلسه

----------


## asas

من رسمی میرم.هم بخاطر اینکه کمتر انگشت نما میشم هم اینکه یه کم هم احساس کنم فضا جدیه

----------


## asalshah

فک کردم یه مونثی این تاپیکو زده......دخترا ابجیا حلال کنید! :Yahoo (4): 
آستین بلند بپوش اگه جلو کولر بودی یخده سردت نشه:/

----------


## ata.beheshti

بچه ها چرا بضیاتون قدرت تصممیم گیریشون زیر خط فقره؟ :Yahoo (10): 

پ.ن:روز کنکور با لباس دوو سه سایز گشاد برو  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Swallow

*جانا بالا با T شیرت ! خخخ 
آی صحنه های باحالی دیده میشه موقع کنکور هااااا  شکار لحظه هاست فقط !
*

----------


## facebok

اینم یک نوع لباس روز کنکور:

----------


## maryam23

> دختر اگه هنرمند باشه با شلوار کردی هم میتونه خیلی کارا بکنه ساپورت و تاب بهانه ست
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk


دختر ذاتا" هنر مند.بلههههههههههههههههههه  هههه

----------


## mehdi69460

> دختر ذاتا" هنر مند.بلههههههههههههههههههه  هههه


اوه یس

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G610-U20ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> من رسمی میرم.هم بخاطر اینکه کمتر انگشت نما میشم هم اینکه یه کم هم احساس کنم فضا جدیه


این خودمم... این خودِ خودمم...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## asas

> این خودمم... این خودِ خودمم...


متوجه نشدم!! :Yahoo (77):

----------


## ata.beheshti

بچه ها اینارو بیخیال 
بضی از کنکوریای عزیز برای حمله مستقیم به دشمن و تداخل در امر آزمون دهی دوستان و در نتیجه خراب شدن آزمون حرفیشون بوهای نامساعد و نامتناسب و ناموزون از خودشون در میکنن....

در صورت مشاهده هر گونه از این عجایب خلقت فورا گزارش بدین پنجره باز کنن


دیدم که دارم اطلاع میدم :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## par.rah

سلام، من روز کنکور با یه شلوار ورزشی که یک ماه مونده به کنکورم فقط با اون ورزش میکردم، رفتم! طوسی رنگ هم بود( از این جهت میگم که خیلی غیر رسمی بود با توجه به رنگش) + با یه تی شرت سفید خنک که کلی چیز انگلیسی هم نوشته بود روش ( اینم خیلی غیر رسمی) رفتم و کسی به کسی کار نداره؛ خیالت راحت

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط laleh74


همه چی به کنار.هیچوقت با کتونی نریدفقط دمپایی... سر جلسه هم دمپایی رو دربیارین..به پاهاتون اکسیژن میخوره زنده میشین





لاله الان جدی گفتی_

----------


## ata.beheshti

طبق توصیه دکتر پرهام لباس ورزشی هم بدک نیس

اگه صندلی بزرگ و جادار باشه موجبات چمباتمه زدن رو هم فراهم میکنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## gallant

به این فکر فرو رفتم در گرمای 300 هزار میلیارد درجه ی یزد تازه دانشگاه یزد که خودش مرکز ثقل گرمای کویر هس و در حوزه هایی که گرما از بیرون بیشتره و شما از عکسای ناسا ببینی یزدو به حالت مذاب میبینی!خب الان فکرم اینه چه گلی به سر کنیم؟!دخترا که تو یزد مطمین باشین رتبه ی برتری نمیارن چون بدبختا بتونن زنده بیرون برن شانس اوردن!

----------


## ali.rainy

> اینم یک نوع لباس روز کنکور:
> 
> فایل پیوست 57279


کنکور نیست
امتحان آخر ترم دانشگاه پیام نور خخخخخخخ

----------


## laleh74

> _لاله الان جدی گفتی_


آره عزیزم :Yahoo (21): با کتونی بری نابود میشیا...من با دمپایی میرم درمیارم خیلی تاثیر داره.

----------


## saeedkh76

یه چیزیم برا زیر پاتون ببرین بد نیس
ازین بالشتا هس مث عمامس...اسمشو نمیدونم...چیز خوبیه اگه دارین ببرین

----------


## محسن حاجیان

نه بابا مشکل نداره 
بپوش برو  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط laleh74


آره عزیزمبا کتونی بری نابود میشیا...من با دمپایی میرم درمیارم خیلی تاثیر داره.


اینو تازه خوندم

ممنون لاله جون_

----------


## gezero

آقا من با دمپایی رفتم ناموسن اگه قبول بشم 50 درصدش بخاطر دمپاییه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ashkant

از الان به این فکری که چی بپوشییییییییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟!!  !!!!!! :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## مهسـا

خخخ خیلی با حالین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## gezero

> از الان به این فکری که چی بپوشییییییییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟!!  !!!!!!


تاپیک درباره کنکور 96 نیست که

----------


## ashkant

> تاپیک درباره کنکور 96 نیست که


حالا بازم به هر حال این چه سوالیه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## gezero

> حالا بازم به هر حال این چه سوالیه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


به این تاپیک احترام بذارین
رمز موفقیت من که همون دمپاییه ،برگرفته از همین تاپیکه :Yahoo (20):  :Y (761):

----------


## asas

چی شده؟

----------

